# mise à jour applications impossible depuis mon iphone



## NAA (6 Février 2011)

Bonsoir,

Voilà quelques jours que je me suis aperçue qu'il m'était impossible de faire les mises à jour de mes applications depuis mon iphone (3GS, 3.1.2).
Cela concerne toutes mes applications.
Je clique sur l'onglet "mettre à jour" puis installer et là çà re bascule à "mettre à jour" sans résultats.

Merci d'avance, bonne soirée


----------



## tgjb (9 Février 2011)

J'ai les même symptômes avec un iPhone EDGE et un iPod touch de première génération (les 2 iBidules sont sous iOS 3.1.3). Par contre, les iBidules sous iOS4 sont pleinement fonctionels.
Je ne suis pas loin de penser qu'il s'agit d'une nouvelle approche de la pomme pour pousser au renouvellement...


----------



## AAlex (20 Février 2011)

Idem pour moi. iPhone 3GS, 3.1.3 (7E18)

Quand je touche "gratuit", "installer" apparaît un instant, puis ça revient à "gratuit".

Je commence à en avoir raz le bol des merdes avec l'iPhone (version 4 qui rame sur 3GS, synchro qui ne se termine jamais, et maintenant ce bug des mises à jour des apps...)

Je songe à prendre un Blackberry.

Alex


----------



## Bigdidou (21 Février 2011)

AAlex a dit:


> Idem pour moi. iPhone 3GS, 3.1.3 (7E18)
> 
> Quand je touche "gratuit", "installer" apparaît un instant, puis ça revient à "gratuit".
> 
> ...



Est-ce que tu as vérifié que ces mises à jours sont compatibles avec iOS 3.1.2 ? Beaucoup de mises à jours sont réalisées pour que les applications puissent profiter des nouveautés d'iOS4, n'existant donc pas sur iOS3 et donc incompatibles avec.
Sinon, oui, achète un Blackberry... Où est le problème ?
Moi, je viens de racheter une télé Sony, et deux trottinettes, mais impossible de me souvenir de la marque. Désolé pour les foules que ça doit passionner.


----------



## AAlex (22 Février 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Est-ce que tu as vérifié que ces mises à jours sont compatibles avec iOS 3.1.2 ? Beaucoup de mises à jours sont réalisées pour que les applications puissent profiter des nouveautés d'iOS4, n'existant donc pas sur iOS3 et donc incompatibles avec.



Bonjour Bigdidou,

Le problème ne vient pas de là, car cela a affecté d'un seul coup toutes les mises à jour proposées, alors que précédemment j'en faisais régulièrement (par grappes ou une par une) et tout se passait bien. Et quand il y avait incompatibilité de versions, ça me le disait. De plus, l'incohérence de comportement du bouton, que NAA a décrite aussi, montre clairement que c'est un bug.



Bigdidou a dit:


> Sinon, oui, achète un Blackberry... Où est le problème ?
> Moi, je viens de racheter une télé Sony, et deux trottinettes, mais impossible de me souvenir de la marque. Désolé pour les foules que ça doit passionner.



Je n'ai pas de problème à songer à acheter un Blackberry. De ton côté, où est le problème ?


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Février 2011)

Aucun problème. 
Simplement ces forums sont de plus en plus en plus pollués par des contributeurs victimes de dysfonctionnements et/ou qui ne savent pas utiliser leur machine (qui est donc "une merde", et qui, au lieu de chercher une solution, objet de ces forums, annoncent, suprème menace (comme si ça allait changer la vie de quelqu'un...),"puisque c'est comme ça,  je vais m'acheter un HTC/Blackberry/que sais-je encore". 
Je peux le comprendre, mais faut comprendre en retour que ça donne pas envie d'aider, et que, par ailleurs, tout le monde s'en fiche, du matos que tu veux t'acheter...


----------



## AAlex (23 Février 2011)

Je constate que la seule façon de contourner ce bug est de mettre à jour toutes les applis en même temps.

Et merci à Bigdidou d'avoir fait la psychanalyse de mon 1er message et d'en avoir révélé la noirceur ;-)


----------

